# Hunting > Hunting >  How Americans think we hunt

## stug

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FL4HX_VEtc

----------


## oneshot

Flying around in a helicopter looking for animals, to then get dropped off nearby to have a shot !  very misguided if this is a representation of NZ hunting.

----------


## tetawa

Should be called, "How fat rich yanks hunt"

----------


## stug

At least these guys do it the right way https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iBVfhNcIxU

----------


## Daggers_187

This is...pretty shit.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Good old Mt Hutt helicopters...

"Heli-hunting doesn't mean hazing"


Nice to see the guide hot on safety... like the big voice-cut to "Safety is my primary concern" as he muzzle-sweeps a client..

----------


## gonetropo

i had relatives from the wifes family come visit from arkansas, they coulnt believe we "bush bashed" to go hunting. they sit in tree stands with a thermos and food until bambi appears, shoot it then truck it home on a quad bike.
i took one of them out for a farm shoot for a few bunnies and he was knackered after 30 minutes

----------


## 223nut

> i had relatives from the wifes family come visit from arkansas, they coulnt believe we "bush bashed" to go hunting. they sit in tree stands with a thermos and food until bambi appears, shoot it then truck it home on a quad bike.
> i took one of them out for a farm shoot for a few bunnies and he was knackered after 30 minutes


Oi don't knock tree stand hunting, only way in some places, though the quad is a step to far!

----------


## Sideshow

To give the guide his due he dose say at 13.12 "can you imagine walking into this country"! The client on the other hand has no clue! As he says at 13.24 " We have a hell of a copter driver..."! 
Came across the same in Africa! Basically no clue of what they are doing.
Why is he doing it in NZ because there is no way he could get away with doing it in Austria! For the price he payed to drag his .Mac Donald ass onto that helicopter"............. :O O: 




Better go for a nana nap :Sad:

----------


## Sideshow

Just finished watching it the guy has no clue on what he is squeezing the trigger on?
No clue on history or New Zealand way of hunting. His last comments show this in buckets!

----------


## Dead is better

Slick az vid tho. I thought the music was from 'Sons of Anarchy' haha. I'm jealous, I'd do it if I could afford it. They had me at Helicopter

----------


## craigc

That guide, Four Seasons Safaris, Shane Johnstone (?) has a number of similar videos on YouTube; they're all similar, in one, the American client shoots a Chamois after jumping out of the chopper and the chopper is still on the ground beside him. The guide's congratulations on thier weak efforts is what put me off going guiding full time. I mean, imagine going though that act three times a week; congratulating someone for shooting a semi tame deer in a paddock!

----------


## Steve123

I can't see some fat yank pen pushing wankers paying top dollar to slog through steep thick bush. Probably just as well or we'd have nowhere left to hunt for free.Fair enough doing heli cowboy shit on private stations but they shouldn't be able to do it in open permit area's.

----------


## 308



----------


## Rusky

So Gayyyy!

----------


## MSL

What a fucking joke

----------


## .22-250 everything

> i had relatives from the wifes family come visit from arkansas, they coulnt believe we "bush bashed" to go hunting. they sit in tree stands with a thermos and food until bambi appears, shoot it then truck it home on a quad bike.
> i took one of them out for a farm shoot for a few bunnies and he was knackered after 30 minutes


Where I hunt over here tree stand is the only way... but I only hunt archery from a tree stand to make it a challenge.

When I fill my rifle tags I just meat hunt- yearlings only and try get as close to the Chevrolet tree stand as possible. It's not very sporting but we can only hunt 10 days a year. 

It's easy to criticize that style of hunting but I know plenty of kiwis that shoot deer from behind a spotlight and pull the hilux right too it  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

> Where I hunt over here tree stand is the only way... but I only hunt archery from a tree stand to make it a challenge.
> 
> When I fill my rifle tags I just meat hunt- yearlings only and try get as close to the Chevrolet tree stand as possible. It's not very sporting but we can only hunt 10 days a year. 
> 
> It's easy to criticize that style of hunting but I know plenty of kiwis that shoot deer from behind a spotlight and pull the hilux right too it  
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


it was not meant to be a derogatory comment, i used a stand once in ohio using a black powder rifle. the point i was trying to make is that hunting varies from country to country. but many hunting tourists think its going to be the same as where they are from and are completely unprepared for the conditions here. i met one guy 1/2 way up in the kaikoura ranges wearing running shoes, carrying a massive pack full of soft drinks etc who was a recipe for disaster

----------


## Crwadj

Lets face it, how many of you would turn down a hunt like that if I offered it to you for free?

Those Yanks have the money, are in NZ for a short time, go home and tell everyone they know that NZ is the best country in the world. Oh and a pilot and a good kiwi bloke are making a living to provide for their families.

----------


## kimjon

Mate, "Imagine walking into that place" 

Yeah imagine...just imagine...

----------


## northdude

even trying to imagine it would make a lot of them tired

----------


## Steverusty

Hmmmm......I spouse whatever floats your boat......but I bet the trophy won't mean as much and the meat won't be as sweet as if you worked for it.....bit like buying a head off eBay after a scenic flight

----------


## oneshot

> Lets face it, how many of you would turn down a hunt like that if I offered it to you for free?



I would, and have turned down similar opportunities. It has about the same appeal as shooting an 18 point farm raised stag behind the wire. I would be to embarrassed and ashamed of myself to have any part of either.

----------


## tikka

For an overseas tourist it is great value for money coming here and shoot a stag, tahr, chamois five to 30 minutes after getting out  of a chopper and back to the bar by noon planing the next trip. Some don't have the time like us kiwis or the will to hunt as our fathers and grandfathers did before the invention of the helicopter.

----------


## kimjon

> For an overseas tourist it is great value for money coming here and shoot a stag, tahr, chamois five to 30 minutes after getting out  of a chopper and back to the bar by noon planing the next trip. Some don't have the time like us kiwis or the will to hunt as our fathers and grandfathers did before the invention of the helicopter.


I guess as long as they acknowledge it wasn't a real hunt that's all cool. But if they take a photo facing away from the helicopter, then enter that head into an sci record book trophy register as fair chase...then yeah/nah that's not cool.

----------


## R93

SCI books and our own books are filled with heads taken this way. 

Credibility can be weighed up when you see the shape and dress of the hunter in most cases.

60 yr old fat fucks don't get around thar and chamois country that easily😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## craigc

> SCI books and our own books are filled with heads taken this way. 
> 
> Credibility can be weighed up when you see the shape and dress of the hunter in most cases.
> 
> 60 yr old fat fucks don't get around thar and chamois country that easily😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You've obviously not been on one of the Forum Old Farts Hunts then... ;-)

----------


## R93

> You've obviously not been on one of the Forum Old Farts Hunts then... ;-)


No I havent and dont expect to be qualified to attend one for a while yet.

Most Kiwi fat fucks that hunt are a different breed and have a willing mindset fuelled by beer anyway. :Thumbsup: 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## homebrew.357

Now hang on there a minute mate, I know I make my own brew that brews a lot of gas but hunting the kiwi way is about getting out into the bush for a few days with camp fire, steak, eggs and a bit of hunting. I would love to fly in to a hut for a backblocks hunt, no go in the alps but a bit of bush deer bashing would be the go. I`v just turned a young 74 and still keen.

----------


## Dublin

Good on the bloke for getting out there with his family! Good on the outfit for putting it all together, seems a well run, slick operation.

----------


## stumpy

you know , i realise this isnt quite in keeping with the original post , but ......it was mentioned "not a real hunt" .........we have guys on this forum who dont have full use of their legs and cant yomp into the bush and up and down sheer cliffs , they just physically cant , .. they hunt the only way they can , .... i on the other hand have one real leg and one not so real , i can walk on flattish terrain and up some small hills ... but cant do the old bush bash like i used to , years in the army , and then hunting in the bush i loved it and would walk all day ... but now , a stand or a heli hunt or quad hunt etc , is what i hope to keep doing ... when i move to canada in a few days , i want to shoot a bear , and will be up a stand to do it ... i want to go out and shoot all sorts of shit , and it will be quad bike , or truck to get me close enough .... is it a "real hunt" ... its as real as i can do nowadays and i will take it ... i shot my first mule deer sitting in a blind where the owner of the land had been feeding the wild deer for months to get them to stop right in front of it , we waited .. the deer showed up , and i nailed a buck from 20 metres with a .50 cal muzzle loader .... now that wasnt a real hunt , ... but i still enjoyed it . ymmv




and as you can see the reason for the blind was my mates dad has fuk all mobility and likes to shoot deer still ...... thats hunting for him .

----------


## Soulosurfer

> you know , i realise this isnt quite in keeping with the original post , but ......it was mentioned "not a real hunt" .........we have guys on this forum who dont have full use of their legs and cant yomp into the bush and up and down sheer cliffs , they just physically cant , .. they hunt the only way they can , .... i on the other hand have one real leg and one not so real , i can walk on flattish terrain and up some small hills ... but cant do the old bush bash like i used to , years in the army , and then hunting in the bush i loved it and would walk all day ... but now , a stand or a heli hunt or quad hunt etc , is what i hope to keep doing ... when i move to canada in a few days , i want to shoot a bear , and will be up a stand to do it ... i want to go out and shoot all sorts of shit , and it will be quad bike , or truck to get me close enough .... is it a "real hunt" ... its as real as i can do nowadays and i will take it ... i shot my first mule deer sitting in a blind where the owner of the land had been feeding the wild deer for months to get them to stop right in front of it , we waited .. the deer showed up , and i nailed a buck from 20 metres with a .50 cal muzzle loader .... now that wasnt a real hunt , ... but i still enjoyed it . ymmv
> Attachment 61527
> Attachment 61528
> Attachment 61529
> 
> and as you can see the reason for the blind was my mates dad has fuk all mobility and likes to shoot deer still ...... thats hunting for him .


Good on ya stumpy! I hope you smack a good one this spring! Plenty of good black bear in Saskatchewan! And definitely a "real hunt"!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

Stumpy, you and some others on this forum face genuine challenges through physical injury. The effort it takes you to get places is near impossible for someone like me to imagine. Your hunting choices and techniques are more a matter of improvisation than choice.

Now on the other hand, a fat lazy able bodied rich overseas hunter who has lived in a good paddock his entire life and wants to buy himself a world record whilst doing as little as possible to achieve it... well that's hardly comparable.

Your whitetail is 10x the trophy in my eyes.

Kj

----------


## stumpy

@kimjon    wasnt  a dig at you mate , more an awareness that there are varibles of hunting , ... if i was able i would be out doing the hard yards , but your right in the fat lazy bastard comment , it should be renamed as trophy collecting . 
cheers

----------


## Mooseman

Stumpy the way a lot of  people hunt in Canada is tree stand, Quad or from a truck. The times I have hunted with my son in BC we have always done better driving around as the animals are used to vehicles cruising around most of the year and hunting season is no different. We found on foot they had the drop on us most of the time. Good luck with your shift to Canada. As for  the rich Americans and Heli hunting etc, it does nothing for me but if that's what they want  to do then so be it, we need to cater for everone

----------

